# HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!



## Iceananas (20. August 2011)

*HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

In den letzten Tagen war die Smartphone- und Tabletwelt hauptsächlich auf Apple vs. Samsung konzentriert, doch am Rande der Streithähne tat sich auch einiges.

So wird HP die webOS komplett aufgeben und sich wieder auf das PC Geschäft konzentrieren. 
HP hat in April vergangenen Jahres Palm aufgekauft und sollte dessen Smartphone Sparte wieder auf Kurs bringen. Palm hatte Allem mit dem Palm Pre ein recht beliebtes Smartphone im Petto, konnte sich gegen die Starke Konkurrenz wie Apple und Android Smartphones nicht durchsetzen. Nach der Aquisition durch HP hatte man lange gehofft, dass Palm finanziell gestärkt in den Kampf um den Smartphonemarkt gehen konnte.

Nun scheint HP die Interesse an webOS verloren zu haben. Erst kürzlich wurde das HP Pre 3 angekündigt, ein Nachfolger des Palm Pre mit interessante Ausstattungmerkmale wie ein 1,4 Ghz CPU und WVGA Screen. Momentan sieht es wohl so aus, als ob dieses Smartphone wohl nie den Markt erreichen wird.

Außerdem hat HP bereits ein Tablet-PC mit webOS auf dem Markt gebracht, das HP TouchPad. Die kleinste Version mit 16 GB internem Speicher wird eigentlich für 399$ in den Staaten bzw. 399€ in Deutschland verkauft. HP will aber für ein Ausverkauf der Geräte sorgen und wird den Preis in Kürze auf 99$ für die 16 GB Version bzw. 149$ für die 32Gb Version senken. Zwei kanadische Shops (Best Buy und Future Shop) haben den Preis bereits übernommen und die Geräte sind binnen Sekunden ausverkauft.

In anbetracht der gebotenen Qualität der Tablets ist der Preis trotz des aussterbenen Betriebssystems einfach der Wahnsinn. Ob man hier in Deutschland was davon abbekommen wird ist fraglich, aber sollte hier das Touchpad für 100€ verfügbar sein, würde ich keine Sekunde zögern. Zum Surfen und ein paar Spielchen, die es fürs webOS gibt zu spielen wäre das Teil perfekt und allen Konkurrenzprodukte in der Preisklasse überlegen.

Der Zeitpunkt dieser Entscheidung ist merkwürdig, zumal HP erst ein weißes TouchPad mit 64Gb angekündigt hat. Was jetzt damit wird ist auch unklar.

Hier ein paar Daten zum TouchPad:

- 1,2 Ghz Qualcomm CPU
- 9,7" IPS XGA Touchscreen (!!!)
- Multitasking und Flash fähig!

Quelle: Let the liquidation begin -- HP's 16GB TouchPad on sale for $99 -- Engadget


----------



## PEG96 (20. August 2011)

Ist es möglich, das TouchPad zu rooten und Android Honeycomb zu installieren?

Falls dieser Post gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, sorry


----------



## Skysnake (20. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

NEED für den Preis


----------



## klefreak (20. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

wo bekommt man das in EU für den Preis 

lg


----------



## Iceananas (20. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, das TouchPad zu rooten und Android Honeycomb zu installieren?
> 
> Falls dieser Post gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, sorry


 
Ich würde sagen nein. Der Tegra 2 ist der Referenzchip für Honeycomb und dabei bleibts auch erstmal. Alle Honeycombtablets haben fast identische Hardware, so dass es gar keine Treiber für den Qualcomm SoC gibt. Da Honeycomb nicht open souce ist, gibt es auch kaum eine Möglichkeit welche dafür zu implementieren.


----------



## Earisu (20. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bekommt man das Ding in der EU? Bin mit meinem Galaxy zufrieden aber meine frau hätte auch gerne eins^^


----------



## Iceananas (20. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Earisu schrieb:


> Bekommt man das Ding in der EU? Bin mit meinem Galaxy zufrieden aber meine frau hätte auch gerne eins^^


 
Das Touchpad kostet hier nach wie vor 400€. Gabs das hier für 100€ würde ich meiner Freundin auch sofort eins kaufen (damit ich endlich das Xoom kriege )


----------



## nyso (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Also für 100€ nehm ich auch eins Dazu noch Bluetooth-Tasta und fertig ist der Mal-eben-schnell-unterwegs-Arbeiten-Rechenknecht


----------



## Niza (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Das Touchpad kostet hier nach wie vor 400€. Gabs das hier für 100€ würde ich meiner Freundin auch sofort eins kaufen (damit ich endlich das Xoom kriege )


 
Noch nicht mal für 100€ sondern sogar nur für ca 70€ umgerechnet von Dollar in €
Währungsrechner

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## nyso (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wird aber nicht für 70€ hier aufschlagen, sondern wenn wir viel Glück haben für 100-150€


----------



## Iceananas (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Niza schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal für 100€ sondern sogar nur für ca 70€ umgerechnet von Dollar in €
> Währungsrechner
> 
> Mfg:
> Niza


 
Die Händler haben aber doch die schlechtte Gewohnheit die Preise stets 1:1 umzurechnen -_-


----------



## Earisu (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

werd mal nächste woche mein glück in der PX probieren


----------



## STSLeon (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Schade, WebOS hätte den Markt bestimmt noch mal bereichert. Im übrigen ist die News nicht ganz richtig. HP gibt das Consumer PC Geschäft ebenfalls auf und stellt den Konzern komplett auf Businesskunden um. 

Wer interesse an dem Tablet noch hat, sollte es importieren. Wenn es mit Versand für 100€ zu haben ist, kommt noch 20 Euro Mehrwertsteuer und es ist immernoch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Niza schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal für 100€ sondern sogar nur für ca 70€ umgerechnet von Dollar in €
> Währungsrechner
> 
> Mfg:
> Niza



Ja, das wäre dann der Netto-Preis. Dazu kämen noch Einfuhrzölle und die Mwst. Dann kommt man auch wieder locker auf 100€. Kapiert ihr das nicht? Da wird nichts 1:1 umgerechnet, aber es fallen eben die genannten Gebühren und Steuern an. 
Aber für den Preis würd Ichs mir auch holen.


----------



## Huggy_Bear (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich würd's für einen annähernden Preis nehmen. Importieren ist auch ne Option, aber wo?
Amazon.com z.B. hat noch nicht nachgezogen ..


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Für den Preis würde ich auch sofort eins nehmen.
Völlig ausreichend als farbiger EBook-Reader und um auf der Couch ein bisschen rumzusurfen,
zumal ich das 4:3 Format bei Tablets sowieso besser finde.


----------



## Sight (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

hp touchpad - BestBuy

Hier war er für 99$ ... oh man ich kanns grad gar nicht glauben. Für knapp ca. 80€ ein Tablet


----------



## nyso (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Vielleicht mal ganz interessant für euch: Thinking Of Buying A $99 TouchPad? Don't - Forbes


----------



## Earisu (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

gibts noch ne website wo das ding verfügbar ist? Mit dem Dumping Preis ist das Ding doch der reinste Renner^^


----------



## Ahab (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Das ist echt extrem.  Auch dass HP so plötzlich einfach komplett hinschmeißt. Oo Wenn sich irgendeine Möglichkeit eröffnet werde ich zuschlagen. 

Es ist mir egal dass das OS tot ist, es nur wenig Apps gibt und dergleichen. Für rund 70€ gibt es KEINE ALTERNATIVE. Und es wäre auch nur ein teures Spielzeug, viel können müsste es eh nicht. Wenn ich darauf als Arbeitsgerät angewiesen wäre, wäre das was anderes.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Und immerhin ist WebOS Open Source und basiert auf Linux, da wird man doch irgendwie Android draufbasteln können, ging beim Pre 1 ja auch 

Ich halte Tables ja in fast 90% der Fälle für unnötig, aber bei 70-100€ kann man ja darüber hinwegsehen


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

ne mal ernsthaft, für ca 70€ ist das ding super, auch wenns tot ist. aufm sofa bischen surfen paar filmchen gucken. klasse nur woooo gibts das noch ^^

Und irgendjemand wird da auch bestimmt android drauf porten können, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Gibts jetzt auch in DE zwischen 99 und 179 Euro. 
Die Server sind aber mächtig überlastet


----------



## einblumentopf (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Jop gerade 10 TouchPads für 989,96€ bestellt .


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Nicht dein Ernst? 
Was willst denn mit 10 Stück?
Btw: ich hab immer noch keins -.- (scheiß Server )


----------



## einblumentopf (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Was wohl - verkaufen.  Komm mir gerade vor wie damals als die HD-DVD gestorben is. Da hab ich auch 10 HD-DVD Laufwerke (incl. Fernbedienung) für die Xbox für zusammen 100€ gekauft und am ende 400 Gewinn gemacht .


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

ja, kann gut sein, dass die Dinger sich nochmal großer Beliebtheit erfreuen. Spätestens wenn Android drauf läuft 
Status: Service unavailable -.- (ich tick aus)


----------



## einblumentopf (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Selbst so gehn die Dinger derzeit für locker 250€ bei ebay weg. In OVP dürfte ich den Preis auch so etwa bekommen - macht +150 pro Gerät.


----------



## nyso (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wo genau hast du die bestellt?


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wenn ich kein unterdrückter 16 Jähriger wäre würde ich jetzt auch so handeln 
Status: Funzt 


nyso schrieb:


> Wo genau hast du die bestellt?


 
direkt bei HP 
nur da is aktuell so billig


----------



## einblumentopf (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Im HP Store der derzeit überfordert ist...

Edit: Ich glaube ich denk doch noch mal drüber nach aufzurüsten wenn Sandy-Bridge E dann kommt .


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Du trittst mir nich rein zufällig eins ab


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Yeah, ich hab eins im Warenkorb, kann mir den jetzt aber nicht anzeigen lassen -.-


----------



## Dennisth (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



B3RG1 schrieb:


> Yeah, ich hab eins im Warenkorb, kann mir den jetzt aber nicht anzeigen lassen -.-


 
Tjaja und jetzt ist es wieder auf dem alten Preis. 

Ich wette das min. 70% der Geräte nach ebay gehen werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wirklich wo steht, dass es wieder der alte Preis ist???
Auf den von www.4hp.... kannste nichts geben


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Also die Server scheinen grad alle down zu sein.
Ich versuch jetzt schon seit fast 2 Stunden so nen Gerät zu bestellen und es wird nix -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich war vorhin im Shop, beim nächsten Klick wieder alles weg -.-


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

man darf gespannt sein ^^


----------



## Dennisth (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wirklich wo steht, dass es wieder der alte Preis ist???
> Auf den von www.4hp.... kannste nichts geben


 
Na klasee falscher Shop: TouchPad | Tablet PC | HP® Official Site

Wer hat da bei HP wohl geschlafen?

btw. Schön das der Server komplett down ist 

Edit:
*Service Unavailable - DNS failure*


Nein wie geil der Server ist abgeraucht.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja, die ganze Zeit "Service Unavailable"


----------



## nyso (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

DDoS mal anders


----------



## Ahab (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Aber Original!


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

'gefällt mir' @nyso, hab ich mir nämlich auch gedacht ^^


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Verfluchte elendige Scheise .... 

Die .... beim Blödelmarkt meinten am Telefon klar, wir verkaufen das Ding auch zu dem Preis dann, einfach Ausdruck mitbringen... dort meinten Sie dann ne Sorry, ist alles zurück geschickt...., Nur für den Orginalpreis.... 

Saturn schon am Donnerstag zurück geschickt... Sie drüften es angeblich nicht mehr verkaufen..... 

Jetzt warte ich noch auf 2 Läden, ob die noch eins rein bekommen 

Ich bekomme echt die große Kotzerei...

Ich habs TOTAL vergessen auf den HP Shop zu gehen heute Morgen 

Dabei sitz ich seit 10 vorm Rechner..... ICH DEPPP 

Boah wie ich mich gerade über mich und die alle aufrege, das gibts gar nicht 

Wieso vergess ich auf die olle HP Seite heute morgen immer mal wieder drauf zu gehen????


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Seit ca. 12.30 is der Preis gesenkt, ich bin seit 12.45 dabei mir eins zu kaufen und habs immer noch ned geschafft -.-


----------



## Ahab (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Sowas ist beinahe sinnlos, es dauert Sekunden bis alles weg ist - wenn die Server mitmachen. Bei HP war die 16GB Version nach einer Stunde weg.

Man erinnere sich auch an die Mad Monday Aktion von Amazon. Die Leute haben getobt! Die begehrtesten Geräte waren weg, bevor man seine Seite aktualisieren konnte.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bin im Shop!
Aber da ist ein Bug


----------



## HAWX (22. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Bin im Shop!
> Aber da ist ein Bug



Tja pech Mal sehen wann die Geizhals Shops runtergehen


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bislang hat noch keiner nachgezogen...


----------



## Ahab (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Die Frage ist, ob es dazu kommt. Ohne Subventionen seitens HP werden die Shops wohl nicht ohne Weiteres die Pads verscheuern. Und wenn Läden wie Saturn oder MM ihre Bestände schon zurückschicken...  Ich kann mir vorstellen dass sich das Ganze normalisieren und bei ca. 250€ einpendeln wird, je nach Bestandsgröße. Da werden dann die Restbestände an die Großhändler verramscht und die geben das dann eben doch für den (mehr als) doppelten Preis an den Kunden.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Is mir auch klar, mich wundert es eben, dass die Shops sich noch nicht mit HP geeinigt haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

amazon zieht nicht nach, die verkaufen die Teile nicht direkt :/


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Hab eins Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!   

Edit: Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Screenshot, glaub ich nich


----------



## thecroatien (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

von wo? für welchen Preiß?


----------



## Ahab (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Die Shops müssen sich erstmal sammeln?! Ich denke HP hat die völlig überrumpelt. Allein die "ungewollten DDoS Angriffe" - denen geht sicher die Pumpe.


----------



## HAWX (22. August 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang hat noch keiner nachgezogen...



Doch Cyberport guck mal bei www.tech-review.de da stehts


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab eins Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Sry Doppelpost


 
Neeeeiiiid 


HAWX schrieb:


> Doch Cyberport guck mal bei www.tech-review.de da stehts


 lahmt aber auch extrem -.-


----------



## Ahab (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Doch Cyberport guck mal bei Tech-Review.de - Wissen was gut luft da stehts


 
*PSSSSST! *^^ Wurde schon auf MyDealz angekündigt, schwups waren auch die CP-Server down.


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab eins Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Sry Doppelpost


 
WArum hast du mir keins mit bestellt


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Alter ich häng noch bei "Zur Kasse gehen" fest 
Ich hab 2 im Warenkorb, und das hat schon 15 min gedauert :/


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich hab seit über 2 Stunden eines im Warenkorb und komme nicht rein -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Also ich bin schon bei der Kasse, aber die lädt noch :/


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

falls einer durchkommt ich nehme zu 100% 2 stück (32GB Version). Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

*Wa1lock kann man später im warenkorb die anzahl noch ändern? hab nur eins brauche aber 2


EDIT: Ahh doppelpost, sorry
*


----------



## Seven (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Hat sich erledit!


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Anscheinend gibt es das Touchpad bald auch im Media Markt für 99 Euro.
Tech-Review.de » News » *Update 2* HP Ausverkauf: Tablet Touchpad für 99 Euro


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja, ich nehm auch auf jeden Fall 2 Stück!!!

und schick mir mal den Link...

Ich komm gar nicht in den Shop überhaupt rein, geschweige denn richtung Kasse.... 

Bekomme nur das zu sehen 



> The service is unavailable.*Server is too busy*


----------



## HAWX (22. August 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend gibt es das Touchpad bald auch im Media Markt für 99 Euro.
> Tech-Review.de » News » *Update 2* HP Ausverkauf: Tablet Touchpad für 99 Euro



Sehr gut Berg du lernst welche Quellen gut sind Hmm... Ich hab mit Tech-Review nichts zu tun, falls das jemand denkt


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, ich nehm auch auf jeden Fall 2 Stück!!!
> 
> und schick mir mal den Link...
> 
> ...


 /sign
bekomm ich seit paar Stunden zu sehen 




HAWX schrieb:


> Sehr gut Berg du lernst welche Quellen gut sind  Hmm... Ich hab mit Tech-Review nichts zu tun, falls das jemand  denkt


 
war das Ironie? 
oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Cyberport ist leer


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja und alternativ halt das hier...



> *Gateway Timeout*
> 
> The proxy server did not receive a timely response from the upstream server. Reference #1.df487b5c.1314022242.45ab3ad


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

@Skysnake Wenn du zum MM fährst (bist ja da oder) (also Breuni) bring mir 2 mit


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Im deutschen Webshop finden sich noch diese Preise:
HP TouchPad 16GB - 399 € inkl. MwSt. 					Jetzt Kaufen
 				 				 					HP TouchPad 32GB - 499 € inkl. MwSt.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Im deutschen Webshop finden sich noch diese Preise:
> HP TouchPad 16GB - 399 € inkl. MwSt. 					Jetzt Kaufen
> HP TouchPad 32GB - 499 € inkl. MwSt.


 Du musst in den Outlet-Shop


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Fail :/
Das ist doch der Outletshop, www2...


----------



## Liza (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bei Cyperport stehts jetzt aber wieder auf 399 €, kam gerade kurz auf die Seite. Schade


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Skysnake Wenn du zum MM fährst (bist ja da oder) (also Breuni) bring mir 2 mit


 
Bin in HD...

Und die DEPPEN! Haben am Tele gesagt ja geht klar.... Als ich war nicht mehr.... Da meinten Sie sie hättens in der Retoure an HP, und ich könnte es nur für die 399 haben.... FU!

Ich total verschwitzt vom Rennen nur ein: "Na geil, ganz im ernst, das ist mal ne richtige SCHEIS Aktion von euch..." auf dem Absatz kehrt gemacht "ne RICHTIGE SCHEIS-AKTION!" und raus aus dem Laden


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja aber laut TRV soll MM ja bald die HP Preise haben, also geh zurück und kauf mir welche


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

STÜRMT DEN SATURN!

Saturn und Media Markt gehen mit (zumind. in Berlin) - WebOS-Ausverkauf: HP verramscht Touchpad für 99 Euro und Pre3 für 79 Euro - Golem.de-Forum

Edit: So ich fahr dann los!


----------



## HAWX (22. August 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:
			
		

> war das Ironie?
> oder hab ich was verpasst?



Ja das war Ironie


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Skynake, mir auch bitte 2 ^^


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> STÜRMT DEN SATURN!
> 
> Saturn und Media Markt gehen mit (zumind. in Berlin) - WebOS-Ausverkauf: HP verramscht Touchpad für 99 Euro und Pre3 für 79 Euro - Golem.de-Forum
> 
> Edit: So ich fahr dann los!


 bring mir eins mit 16GB mit.
Ich nehm's zu 100%


HAWX schrieb:


> Ja das war Ironie


 ich kenn mich nicht so aus, aber was is so schlimm an Tech-Review?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Nichts 
Also der MM in Sindelfingen hat keine da :/


----------



## HAWX (22. August 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn mich nicht so aus, aber was is so schlimm an Tech-Review?



Gar nichts im Gegenteil Robby und ich sind da Redakteure


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Unser MM hat noch 4 da, allerdings wollen die einen Nachweis haben.


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

was fürn nachweis?
In Köln ists im Saturn ausverkauft, MM komme ich nich durch...


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Unser MM hat noch 4 da, allerdings wollen die einen Nachweis haben.


 was für nen Nachweis?


----------



## HAWX (22. August 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:
			
		

> was für nen Nachweis?



Wahrscheinlich das die Preise wirklich so gesunken sind


----------



## PEG96 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Weiß jemand, ob es im Saturn oder MEdiamarkt in wolfsburg oder magdeburg noch welche gibt?


----------



## Dennisth (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es im Saturn oder MEdiamarkt in wolfsburg oder magdeburg noch welche gibt?


 
Ich würde da sehr sehr schnell anrufen und nachfragen. Sind wohl sehr schnell weg die Teile.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es nichts mehr. Wird demnächst alles auf Ebay auftauchen.


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Otto.de hat noch alle da (telefonisch erreicht). also 64GB/32GB/16GB jedoch noch zum alten Preis. Die schienen auf HP nicht gut zu sprechen sein. Meinten evtl. schicken sie die zurück, da die es ungerecht finden gegenüber den käufern die das vorher zum Normalpreis gekauft haben. Evtl. würden sie morgen den Preis anpassen. 
Conrad.de hat sie auch nich mehr
Telekom Shop hat sie auch nich mehr
K&M hat sie auch nich mehr
Alternate auch nich
Cyberport auch nich
MM+Saturn Köln auch nich...

Naja ich rufe trotzdem noch jeden Shop an, der sie haben könnte


----------



## Dennisth (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es nichts mehr. Wird demnächst alles auf Ebay auftauchen.


 
Jo bei ebay.com sind schon viele drin. 

Mal wieder sieht man, dass die besten Angebote nur aufgekauft werden und dann mit massig Profit wieder verkauft werden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bei Blödmarkt und Sauturn sind leider alle angeblich "ausverkauft"...so ganz glauben kann ich es nicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

So, wieder zurück und ohne Tablet 

Eine halbe Stunde zu spät sagt der mir im 2. Media Markt in dem ich war. 30 Minuten! Wäre ich direkt dahin gefahren...

Auf jeden Fall hat er mir gesagt, dass praktisch der gesamte Raum Frankfurt ausverkauft ist.

Ach ja, ich würde euch eher raten, nen auto reload auf verschiedene Onlinehändler zu machen


----------



## Dennisth (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei Blödmarkt und Sauturn sind leider alle angeblich "ausverkauft"...so ganz glauben kann ich es nicht


 
Übersetzt heißt bei denen "ausverkauft":
- Ware wird zurückgesendet oder
- Ware wurde von den Mitarbeitern aufgekauft -> ebay


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Jo bei ebay.com sind schon viele drin.
> 
> Mal wieder sieht man, dass die besten Angebote nur aufgekauft werden und dann mit massig Profit wieder verkauft werden.



Wer es bei ebay kauft ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Nikwalter (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

ja ich würde auch gern..


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Der MM bei mir hat die Dinger auch "angeblich" zurückgeschickt.....

Bzw. der Abteilungsleiter meinte, er hätte ja auch gern eins gehabt, aber hat selbst keins bekommen, weil alles zurück ging, und wenn dann wäre das eh an die "Stammkunden" vorzugsweise gegangen.... 

Ich glaub ich werde mal Morgen in der Firmenzentrale durchleuten und mich erkundigen. Das klingt geringfügig unrealistisch....


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich hab 4 Stück im Warenkorb, will aber bloß eins 
Aber wenn ich aktualisiere, ist es eh wieder für die Katz -.-


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Was hast du 4 mal?
Will haben!


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

komm nur nicht bis zur Kasse


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Auf der Hp-Seite stehen die alten Preise.


----------



## watercooled (22. August 2011)

Ich komm nichtmal in den Shop


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

wenn du dann aber auf kaufen klickst, kommst du zum Shop und da sollten die neuen Preise stehen. 
Allerdings ist der Shop nach wie vor nicht erreichbar -.-


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Was hat Anonymous damit zu tun? Der Server steht unter DDos!
Wie schön das Opera von alleine neuladen kann.
Mindfacotry hat noch welche!!
Warum muss ich nur Schule haben.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Mindfacotry hat noch welche!!


 
echt? wo?
wenn ich nach hp touchpad suche, kommt nix


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ebenfalls.

Otto hat die auch schon vor einiger Zeit runtergesetzt. Dass alle weg sind, muss ich ja nicht sagen


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ebenfalls.
> 
> Otto hat die auch schon vor einiger Zeit runtergesetzt. Dass alle weg sind, muss ich ja nicht sagen


 
ECHT?! Bei mir kosten die nach wie vor 399€ bzw 499€


----------



## Cyberratchet (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Na super, die Ankündung zum Androidport Projekt hätte ruhig am WE kommen können, ich wollte mir noch ein 32 GB Touchpad holen. Kennt noch jemand einen Shop wo es welche gibt (sollte nach Österreich liefern).


----------



## watercooled (22. August 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:
			
		

> Na super, die Ankündung zum Androidport Projekt hätte ruhig am WE kommen können, ich wollte mir noch ein 32 GB Touchpad holen. Kennt noch jemand einen Shop wo es welche gibt (sollte nach Österreich liefern).



Gibt nirgendwo mehr welche


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Deswegen keine im Shop:Hp Touchpad,geht ihr den Preis mit?


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

mhh schon seit 6 Stunden sitze ich hier dran, im Warenkorb hab ich 4 Stück, obwohl ich nur 2 brauche (durch die lags und serverabstürze hat der Server mir noch ein paar reingehauen xD). Falls ich durchkomme würde ich die dinger für 5€ mehr in unseren Marktplatz stellen.
Bin bei den Versandinformationen und komme da nicht weiter


----------



## Cyberratchet (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



watercooled schrieb:


> Gibt nirgendwo mehr welche


 
Das hat man davon wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist . Wie in turbos Link beschriebene könnte mindfactory ja morgen mitziehen, ich werde die Verfügbarkeit und den Preis morgen bei mindfactory im Auge behalten. Ich bin gespannt ob und wenn ja wie sich WebOS weiterentwickelt. Fürs Surfen im Internet und Mails abrufen reicht mir das jetztige webOS locker aus, deswegen fände ich ein Touchpad schon fein.
Und wenn wirklich ein Android Port (am besten ein Dualboot) kommt, freut es mich umso mehr^^.


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich halte Tabelts nicht für nötig, aber für 100€ kann man nicht nein sagen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ganz meine Meinung

Das erste, was ich tun werde, ist nen VNC Client drauf ziehen und dann Civilization V zocken


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja morgen müssten mehrere Läden mitziehen, noch sind genug Läden vorhanden, wo die Preise noch auf 'Standard' stehen


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Zum Glück habe ich morgen Freistunden.

Ich glaube ich stehe morgen etwas früher auf und versuche mein Glück um 6:30


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

momo, ich glaube bei mir wirds heute ne lange nacht


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich fahr morgen in Urlaub und bin da den ganzen Vormittag unterwegs -.-


----------



## turbosnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Und ich hab seit Donnerstag Schule.
Hätte lieber das eine Handy.


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich häng seit 7 Stunden im Warenkorb xD maaaaaaaaan


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich hab jetzt auch ENDLICH eins im Warenkorb 

Ich hoffe das geht noch durch 

EDIT:

NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jetzt ist der Warenkorb wieder weg mit einem:



> The service is unavailable.




Nein nein nein nein nein....

Das soll jetzt endlich gehen mit der Bestellung, dann bin ich Glücklich


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wie bist du denn überhaupt in den shop rein!?


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Naja, seit heute Mittag um 13.30 Versucht 

Btw.: jetzt sollten 5 im Warenkorb eigentlich liegen...

Ich hoffe das klappt noch, dann gibts hier ein oder 2 zum angemessenen Preis, oder halt in der Bucht, je nach dem.


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wenns bei mir nicht klappt (habe bei Cyberport "reserviert"), dann kannst du mir ja 2 Stück verkaufen


----------



## B3RG1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wenns bei mir nicht klappt (habe bei Cyberport "reserviert"), dann kannst du mir ja 2 Stück verkaufen


 wie "reserviert" man denn?


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

wie hast du bei Cyberport reserviert?


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

HP TouchPad Tablet günstig online kaufen

Da steht deren aktuelle Situation. Eine Liefergarantie haben sie logischerweise nicht...


----------



## Seven (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja aber da kostet es ja immer noch rund 400€...

Oder ist mittlerweile bekonnt das HP das Geld zurückzahlt so wie in den USA? Oder ist da nur der falsche Preis angeben?


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Nein die sind Out of Stock. Sie warten darauf, dass sie hoffentlich eine Lieferung von HP bekommen und wenn das der Fall ist, verramschen sie die Tablets für 99€ in chronologischer Reihenfolge der Bestellungen. Tun sie das nicht, habe ich ja noch mein Rückgaberecht


----------



## Seven (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Kann man sich darauf verlassen? Bzw: Kann ich wenn ich per Nachname bestelle die Annahme verweigern? Ich kanne den shop nicht...


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich hoffe doch. Ich habe auch per Nachnahme bestellt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Seven schrieb:


> Bzw: Kann ich wenn ich per Nachname bestelle die Annahme verweigern? Ich kanne den shop nicht...


 
Ja kann man, ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft ich das schon gemacht habe


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Das ist aber allgemein nicht die nette Art... Dadurch steigen die Preise für alle.

Hab jetzt aber auch mal "vorbestellt" mit dem Zusatz, das wenn es nicht weniger als 150€/Gerät sind, Sie das Zeug gleich behalten können 

Wenn Sies zu nem höheren Preis dann doch raus hauen, selbst schuld, dann mach ich halt Gebrauch vom 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Iceananas (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ochmanno ich will auch eins haben... möchte nicht einer, der mehrere Bestellt hat dem Threadersteller eins für 100€ abtreten?


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Nö 

Eins für mich, eins für meine Schwester, sorry


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

puhh bei hp komm ich immer noch nich ausm Warenkorb


----------



## Iceananas (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Eins für mich, eins für meine Schwester, sorry


 
Und deine PCGHX Familie bedeutet dir also nichts?


----------



## darkhelfer03 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

ich will auch eins haben! 
ich bleib so lang wach bis es geht


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Dann bestell mir aber eins mit, wenns geht


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nichts
> Also der MM in Sindelfingen hat keine da :/


 
Der Elsässer hat auch keine ... Arbeite selber dort ^^ und hab auch keins ... Morgen früh wird wohl richtig ******* mal schauen wie viele vor der Tür stehen und ins Gebäude stürmen


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ein MM Mitarbeiter! Verbrennt Ihn! 

So wies im Internet gerade aussieht scheinen sämtliche MMs und Saturns und Deutschland ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## darkhelfer03 (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ok Statusmeldung von HP über Facebook

Alle Geräte sind dort nun im Shop ausverkauft



> UPDATE zum FIRESALES.
> Die Smartphones HP Veer und HP Pre3, sowie das HP TouchPad 64 GB sind im HP Store ausverkauft, das HP TouchPad 16GB ist nahezu vergriffen. Der HP Store für das HP TouchPad 32GB noch Stückzahlen verfügbar die aber auch sicher nur noch bis zum Ende des Tages reichen werden. Der Ansturm der Kunden war stellenweise so groß, dass wir nicht alle Anfragen beantworten konnten. Danke für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

FU! 

Die sollen die Klappe halten und sich an die Server setzen, damit ich endlich bestellen kann


----------



## Hydroxid (22. August 2011)

Bin Grad in Amerika und habe leider noch keines gesehen :/


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Überlastete Server sind keine gute Werbung für ein zukünftiges Software und Cloudunternehmen


----------



## Sight (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Können die Leute mal schlafen gehen und nicht die server von HP belasten, damit ich in Ruhe einkaufen kann ?! ^^ 
Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir den Wecker so auf 4-5 Uhr stellen


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja keine Ahnung, ich komme jetzt auch nicht mehr zur Kasse :Wall:

Das ist so assig...


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Die Server sind immer noch nicht erreichbar. Ich habe sowiso heute Nachtschicht, da kann ich durchgehend probieren.


----------



## Sight (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

riedochs bestell mir 2 mit 

EDIT: Ja solche Idioten gibts auch noch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hydroxid (23. August 2011)

Sind ja auch 50 Stück


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Nc.....


----------



## Sight (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

jetzt tauchen sogar solche bilder auf :S  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

gucke doch einfach bei ebay. Sortieren nach "neu eingestelltes zuerst" und dann findet man zu Hauf Leute mit mehreren Touchpads im Angebot.
Finde sowas zwar auch äußerst asozial, aber was will man machen, das ist unsere Gesellschaft, thats life.


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Naja, wenn die diese als Privatverkäufer anbieten einfach mal beim Finanzamt melden


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Schlimmer ist eigentlich dass das ganze funktioniert, weil sie das Zeug verkauft bekommen


----------



## Sight (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

so ich gibs vorerst auf, gucke noch ma so um 4-5 Uhr. Gute Nacht  und viel Glück


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich gehe jetzt auch mal schlafen und sehe mir die Situation vor und in der Schule an


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ja das mache ich jetzt dann auch...

Das wird einfach nichts mehr


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Auf der HP Webseite kann man sie gar nicht mehr in den Warenkorb legen...


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Hab ich gerade auch feststellen müssen.... -.-

Toll jetzt habe ich mehr oder weniger seit 13 Uhr versucht eins zu bestellen, und hatte kein Glück, das ist doch einfach nur zum


----------



## Gast1111 (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Finds auch ziemlich doof, dass da welche 50Stück kaufn, aber was soll man machen


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Leute nicht aufgeben, eine Chance gibt es immernoch. Einige Händler haben die ja noch auf Lager, mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Mindfactory Hat ja morgen Mittag wieder welche


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Sicher ist es angeblich noch nicht.


----------



## watercooled (23. August 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist es angeblich noch nicht.



Ich hoffe mal das sie's machen


----------



## Gast1111 (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sicher ist es angeblich noch nicht.


 Hat MF Stuff doch gepostet!?


----------



## watercooled (23. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Hat MF Stuff doch gepostet!?



Sie haben gepostet das sie noch Absprache mit HP halten. Es KANN sein das sie's reinnehmen. Muss aber nicht.


----------



## Cosaks (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich halte hier dann mal Wache, wenn jemand das Pad für den besagten Preis findet nur herdamit!!!


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Morgään 

Ja, die letzte Chance ist, alle möglichen Shops im Auge zu behalten. Aber so schnell wie das Internet reagiert, mache ich mir da keine großen Hoffnungen mehr


----------



## Cosaks (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Moin Moin^^

Ich bin lustig die shops am abklappern, aber es kommt nix bei rum...
Ich glaube die schlafen alle, aber was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht so recht verstehe, wieso verkauft HP die Pads so günstig?
Ich weiß ist ein Auslaufmodell, aber für 200€ würde trotzdem jeder Depp zuschlagen...


----------



## eVoX (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich hab mal eben per Live Chat bei Amazon angefragt, genaures wissen die i.M. nicht, aber wenn man es jetzt bestellt, kostet ~506€ und auch erst in 2 - 4 Wochen lieferbar, wird sich der Preis wohl bis dahin ändern, dann würde man es zum neuen Preis bekommen.
Wenn denn eine Lieferung kommt, so hat man wenigstens noch chancen auf ein Gerät.


----------



## Liza (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bei Conrad.de kann man auch jetzt schon bestellen, lieferbar ab 5.9.... ändert sich bis dahin der Preis bekommt man es auch für den Billigeren.


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Ich würde nicht damit rechnen daß Geräte noch zu Händlern kommen wenn diese jetzt keine haben. Der HP Shop ging seit heute Nacht um 2 Uhr wieder wunderbar, leider hat HP auch nichts mehr.


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wenn war schon mit dem Lieferservice unterwegs war, dann sollte die noch eintreffen. Denke aberl, dass keine neuen mehr nachgeliefert werden wenn man jetzt bestellt. Hoffnung kann man nur haben, dass einige Shops ja meinten, dass sie die Teile an HP zurück schicken und diese dann vllt noch mal im Shop auftauchen. Für 99 Euro hätt ich auch gern mal ein Touchpad ausprobiert, naja, so wild isses nicht


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Warte 4 Wochen und schau bei ebay. Dann werden da die letzten zu Ramschpreisen verkauft.


----------



## Liza (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Warte 4 Wochen und schau bei ebay. Dann werden da die letzten zu Ramschpreisen verkauft.


 
Aber nur im Falle, das die Bastler bis dahin Android nicht auf das Tablet portiert bekommen haben.


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Selbst dann. Bis die letzten ihre 20 und mehr Geräte geliefert bekommen haben ist das schon bei vielen in Vergessenheit geraten. Ich sehe das gelassen. Wenn ich das HP nicht mehr bekomme, dann kauf ich mir doch mein Motorola Xoom.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Die Chance bei MF was zu bekommen ist wohl sehr gering geworden.


----------



## Liza (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

saturn hat Deutschland weit alle WebOS Geräte an die Preise angepasst, gerade mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert, gestern hiess es noch nein kostet 399 und jetzt durfte ich erfahren, das dann später das okay kam und alle verramscht wurden, echt klasse... hätte mal doch direkt hinfahren sollen gestern...


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

dann ist meine letzte hoffnung nur noch die cyberportreservierung, aber was weiss ich wie viele vor mir bestellt haben


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Pft...

Bullshit...

Die Märkte durften das wohl jeweils einzeln klären....

Bei mir hat sowohl MM als auch Saturn die Dinger zurück geschickt....


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sowohl MM als auch Saturn die Dinger zurück geschickt....


 
Das hätte ich dir auch gesagt wenn ich mir als MM-Mitarbeiter alle einverleibt hätte


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

pff die gesamte mediasaturn holding hat wahrscheinlich kein einziges webos geraet mehr zum verkauf. kann man knicken.


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

In UK gibts jetzt 3 Shops, die die Dinger verkaufen, aber Lieferung nur innerhalb von UK -.-


----------



## blaba (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

und welche shops sind das? gibt ja möglichkeiten...


----------



## Sight (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Oh man mich kotzen diese blöden Pen** bei ebay an. Bei dennen sollte mal echt das Finanzamt vorbei schauen.


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Screenshot machen und beim Finanzamt anzeigen. Steuerhinterziehung ist nicht billig. Lohnt sich halt erst ab ein paar Geräten.


----------



## Dennisth (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Sight schrieb:


> Oh man mich kotzen diese blöden Pen** bei ebay an. Bei dennen sollte mal echt das Finanzamt vorbei schauen.


 
Tja ich habe nur 2 Leute gefunden, die 2 Tablets verkaufen möchten. Einfach mal gemeldet. 

Wenn der Hype um das Pad um ist werden die eh wieder für so 100 € verkauft.

War doch bei der Amazon-Aktion genauso. Billig eingekauft und dann ab nach ebay. 

HP hätte es auf ein Gerät pro Haushalt beschränken sollen.


----------



## Cyberratchet (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Eine Beschränkung auf 1 Gerät pro Haushalt wäre wirklich angebracht gewesen, 2 Freunde und ich haben gestern den ganzen Abend versucht noch eines zu ergattern, das wird keinen Erfolg hatten sollte klar sein . Zurzeit scheint es so, als die ganzen Shops Probleme mit der Lieferung haben und sich nichteinmal sicher sind ob die noch eine Ladung Touchpads bekommen.

PS: Falls jemand eins übrig hat, PN an mich bitte^^.


----------



## johnnyGT (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

hat einer ne Ahnung wo man das Pre3 bekommt??,-natürlich für 79€ .-link wäre nett


----------



## Hydroxid (23. August 2011)

eBay vielleicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Allerdings würde ich den Leuten, die an der Knappheit schuld sind, nicht noch Geld in den Verdauungstrakt schieben.


----------



## eVoX (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bei Amazon hat sich was getan und zwar, bieten die es gar nicht mehr an, meine Bestellung ist aber noch offen.


----------



## Seven (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Das Selbe gilt für Cyberport!

Ich hab da auch ne Bestellung offen und hab da heute Morgen mal angerufen. Der Mitarbeiter meine das die 99€ garantiert sein. Das Einzige was er nicht garantieren kann ist, dass sie überhaupt noch Pads von HP bekommen.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ein MM Mitarbeiter! Verbrennt Ihn!
> 
> So wies im Internet gerade aussieht scheinen sämtliche MMs und Saturns und Deutschland ausverkauft zu sein.


 
Nein ich bin Euronics Mitarbeiter bzw. Ferienjobber ^^ ... der MM is aber direkt gegenüber ca. 200m weiter


----------



## Cyberratchet (23. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Gegen 18 Uhr gabs noch einige auf insight.com, allerdings muss man auf Dienste wie myus.com ausweichen, da insight nur in die USA liefert. Zum Glück liegt der $€-Kurs grad gut und das ganze kostet uns zu dritt je 140€ (fürs 32GB Modell). Bei Cyberport haben wir zu spät bestellt, da kommt sicher nichts mehr, aber sicherheitshalber werde ich die Bestellung noch über E-Mail abbestellen. Da es US Modelle sind, ist leider ein unpassendes Netzteil dabei, aber dafür müsst ich noch das vom iPhone haben .
Wie ich mich freue, leider wirds wohl 1,5-3 Wochen dauern^^.


----------



## Sight (24. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Hab grad noch ein 32GB Model bei dm-telecom bekommen... Hoffentlich kommts jetzt noch an


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Die Seite scheint down zu sein -.-

Otto muss das irgendwann gestern oder heute auch auf 99/129€ runter gesetzt haben..... Aber natürlich jetzt ausverkauft 

Warum hab ich immer so ein Pech.... 

Hätte ich doch gestern und heute einige mal öfter nochmals auf Otto vorbei geschaut, wobei das wohl heute passiert sein muss.

EDIT: grad auf die Seite gekommen, ausverkauft


----------



## rebel4life (24. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Solche Meldungen sind halt besser als ne DDOS Attacke. 

Schlimm find ich es nur wenn sich welche 10 Stück auf einmal gekauft haben.


----------



## Seven (24. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Teilweise haben da welche mehr als 30 Bestellt...  Kötz mich i-wie an. Die haben das nur gemacht, damit sie die Dinger wieder verkaufen können... Und ich bekomme natürlich keins. Na ja mal hoffen vll bekomme ich ja eins von Cyberport... 


Edit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (24. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

iSight.com hat einen Großteil der Bestellungen gecancelt. Anscheinend werden die Dingern nicht danach verteil, wann man das Teil bestellt hat (als wir es bestellt haben waren noch mehr als 500 verfügbar), sondern von welcher KKs sie als erstes das Geld bekommen. Unsere Bestellung ist nun leer, wenn die E-Mail da ist, ist es offiziell. Kein Touchpad für mich .


----------



## Iceananas (25. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Hmm schade für dich ^^ aber solche leute, die einfach 30 bestellen um die bei Ebay zu verticken sind echt dreist ^^ Die sollte man beim Finanzamt wegen Steuerhinterziehung verpetzen -___-

Der Chaos beim Cybermonday war ja schon schlimm, aber da durfte jeder auch nur eins bestellen (hab sogar den BX2250 abbekommen ). Aber das was hier passiert ist war ja reine Anarchie


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Hmm schade für dich ^^ aber solche leute, die einfach 30 bestellen um die bei Ebay zu verticken sind echt dreist ^^ Die sollte man beim Finanzamt wegen Steuerhinterziehung verpetzen -___-



Ich habe da kein Problem mit das zu tun. Das ist dann gewerblicher Handel + Steuerhinterziehung. Wird teuer.


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Nur dass sich das Finanzamt leider nicht für solche interessiert. Die sind lieber bei den mittelständischen oder kleinen Firmen hinterher, da können se mehr abgreifen. Die paar Euro die se da bekommen würden sind egal.

Was aber interessanter ist, ist der Punkt, dass Leute die 10 Stück via ebay verticken ganz klar mit Gewinnabsicht, also gewerblich handeln und somit auch die Pflichten eines gewerblichen Händlers nachkommen müssen. Sprich volle Gewährleistung über 2 Jahre, denn das ist kein Privatverkauf mehr, daher ist der Zusatz "Da Privatverkauf keine Gewährleistung" nichtig. Und das ist deutlich schlimmer für den Verkäufer als das Finanzamt.


----------



## SSchaffrath (26. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Habs auch erst am Dienstag mitgekriegt und selbst bei uns in der Kleinen Stadt im MM zb. wars ratzefatz weg.. Krass


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

Bin grad in USA. Hoffen wir dass ich das TouchPad irgendwo kaufen kann :/


----------



## B3RG1 (26. August 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad in USA. Hoffen wir dass ich das TouchPad irgendwo kaufen kann :/




In USA sind die Dinger schon seit Samstag ausverkauft


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

BestBuy bekommt immer wieder neue, wenn einer in dern Nähe ist, hat man dort wohl die besten Chancen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Cyberport hat 1500 Tablets bekommen und cancelt alle Bestellungen >1 Stück. Ich habe 2 bestellt (eins für mich, eins für Schwester). Na toll 

Aber ich kann ihre rechtliche Situation schon verstehen. Trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Iceananas (26. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Omg. Nochmal Glück gehabt. Habe zwar relativ spät bei Cyberport eins bestellt, aber dafür ein 32GB Version und die Chancen stehen ja recht gut.


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Cyberport hat 1500 Tablets bekommen und cancelt alle Bestellungen >1 Stück. Ich habe 2 bestellt (eins für mich, eins für Schwester). Na toll
> 
> Aber ich kann ihre rechtliche Situation schon verstehen. Trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.


 
Tut mir Leid für dich, aber sowas ist das Resultat wenn andere den Karm bald Palettenweise ordern um den großen Reibach zu machen. Ich kann den Händler verstehen.


----------



## Iceananas (27. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wie die sich alle bei Cyberport auf ihrer Facebookseite beschweren ^^ Echt wahnsinn.. das nimmt fast Maße wie Cybermonday an xDD 

Vor Allem die Verärgerten Leuten, die für ihre 8 Cousins, 4 Tanten, 3 Väter und 2 für den Hund bestellt haben, die die Touchpads NIIEEE bei Ebay verticken würden


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Zur ihrer Verteidigung muss ich aber wirklich sagen, dass man den Kunden die Zeit hätten geben sollen, die Stückzahl zu korrigieren.


----------



## Iceananas (27. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Zur ihrer Verteidigung muss ich aber wirklich sagen, dass man den Kunden die Zeit hätten geben sollen, die Stückzahl zu korrigieren.


 
Mit einer Auftragsänderung würden sie aber alle nach Hinten in die Liste rutschen, womit sie eh nix bekommen haben ^^ Naja das ist halt Glück und Pech, dann kriegen sie bei der nächsten Aktion (bald ist wieder Cybermonday ) was ^^


----------



## mex761 (27. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Das Touch Pad wird man jetzt sicher nicht mehr für 99€ bekommen oder?^^ Hab mal eben auf eBay geschaut für wie viel die Dinger weg gehen 250-300€ ^^ das ist mal ein Gewinn. xD


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Mit viel Glück bekommst du es noch für 99€.


----------



## mex761 (27. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Aber wo?


----------



## Iceananas (27. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Bezweifle dass es den noch irgendwo zu dem Preis gibt, auf jeden Fall nicht mehr bei uns. In den USA soll angeblich noch eine zweite Verkaufswelle starten, ist aber nicht bestätigt worden.

Ich kann meinerseits nur hoffen, dass ich früh genug bei Cyberport reserviert habe ^^


----------



## mex761 (28. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Weiß einer von euch was passiert, wenn man auf der Amerikanischen HP Seite ein HP Touch bestellt? Wird das überhaupt nach Deutschland verschickt?


----------



## mex761 (28. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Habe mal bei eBay nach ein paar Angeboten gesucht, das hier sind die besten die ich gefunden habe:
Ultradünnes HP Touchpad Prospekt *Rarität* | eBay
HP Touchpad Originalverpackung mit Keks | eBay


----------



## eVoX (30. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*

Wie es scheint, wird Amazon noch was bekommen, ich hab auch irgendwo gelesen, dass Amazon mit HP am verhandeln sei.
Meine Bestellung ist nach wie vor offen, Gesamtbetrag wurde heute von 506,xx € auf 129€ korrigiert, wer noch Interesse hat, der sollte Amazon die nächsten zwei Wochen beobachten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. August 2011)

Danke für die Info, hoffentlich kommt da noch ein Schub.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2011)

*AW: HP stellt webOS ein - HP Pre 3 gecancelt - TouchPad wird für 99$ verleudert!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, hoffentlich kommt da noch ein Schub.


 Hewlett-Packard legt bei TouchPads nach


----------

